# Ontario 10 Ring Championships?



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I think I'll wait until next weekend and shoot it @ Saugeen on the 22nd.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am shooting at Colby (The Bow Shop) on Sunday the 15th. 10:30am and 12:30pm lines available. 

Chris


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Gonna miss it this year me thinks


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

South Nation


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Colby as always:thumbs_up


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

DAAAAA NOOK:wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I just enquired about shooting at The Nook. I asked what line Matt Tyhurst would be shooting and if there are any openings. Afternoon line and full was the reply. So it looks like Rose City in Windsor for me.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Caledon, early line on Sunday


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Perhaps Matty paid them to say that............


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Perhaps Matty paid them to say that............


Naaa, it has been full for a little while. I'm shooting the morning if you wanna come down...I think there is still a couple spots for the AM.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, and get that 'Cuba Steve' line when I'm trying to shoot???!!! 

Maybe I will Jay. Will the shop be open too?


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Yeah, and get that 'Cuba Steve' line when I'm trying to shoot???!!!
> 
> Maybe I will Jay. Will the shop be open too?


Yeah, but call tomorrow and make sure there is still a spot....There was as of Tuesday.

Cuba Steve won't be bothering you, he's shooting too...:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

So how did everyone score today?

I shot a blistering 558. ukey:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

573 here.... I have shot worse and I have shot better.... it all comes back to averages 

Chris


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> 573 here.... I have shot worse and I have shot better.... it all comes back to averages
> 
> Chris


Word!

569 here.

Grand scheme......... the score sucked!!! Big picture........ I got to play with some folks that I haven't seen for some time (my issue), and ultimatley I had a great time today  Except when Matty fluffed ukey:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

shot at the nook today, that frigen averages things keeps comming back, Fiona shot a 580 inner and 597 outer
Craig shot 577 inner and 598 outer
Chris Kirk shot 578 inner and 597 outer
a couple other good score aswell


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I shot one of my worse tourny scores in quite some time...586 outer...565 inner. Weird thing...only 1 of my arrows even touched red all day...no 8's, just couldn't hit the ten ringukey:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Shot a 592 35x in bow hunter. Better score then last year. I'll take it:wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shooting Troy,I shot my best score ever last week 300-298 45x's .Hopefully I can back that up this week.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Green Archer22 said:


> Shot a 592 35x in bow hunter. Better score then last year. I'll take it:wink:


Nice shootin there Troy! Keep it up....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

593 outer 566 inner (I think). I shot next to Chris Kirk Sunday and he shot great!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

589 ish? ok i guess. didnt see you there mike? what happened?


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

DODGE-3D said:


> Nice shooting Troy,I shot my best score ever last week 300-298 45x's .Hopefully I can back that up this week.


Thanks alot dan. I would love to see you back it up for the oaa's, that would be awesome. .......Not like you CAN'T!!!!:darkbeer: Go for it buddy


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

mrolex77 said:


> Nice shootin there Troy! Keep it up....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


 Thanks Mikey!!! Missed ya at the shoot?? Get better soon bud.:darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*10-ring*

Shot 578 inner with a premie in the 6 ring wish I could have that one back! Good luck to all that have not shot yet! Paul


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I had to work this past weekend. Think maybe I'll mosey on over to Saugeen next Sunday and take a poke at a target or two, see what this ole guy can manage.

Anybody know if they need pre-registration?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Stash said:


> I had to work this past weekend. Think maybe I'll mosey on over to Saugeen next Sunday and take a poke at a target or two, see what this ole guy can manage.
> 
> Anybody know if they need pre-registration?


No pre registration Stan i already asked just a regular start 11:30 for us old folks But there is pre registration for the nationals 1030 and 1430


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I shot beeter than average.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

What did you score there ol buddy


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Dan*

Nice shooting Dan!!!! Should be on top from what I have seen from past years results!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

564 outer/ 550 inner


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shooting Blake.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Dan, I would have to say the scores you have been shooting lately have got my but off the couch, awsome X counts for BHUL.

I am glad you did not post your score after you shot cause I had no numbers in my head. I just went out for a personal best.

I can remember when a 580 could win this tourney those days are gone.

See ya this summer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I would have had all the results in and preliminarys done by now but the clubs today didn't send any result in yet.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shooting Blake and Bruce .Congrats.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmm... I'm guessing you're not talking to me.... lol


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks Dan, 


Congrats to you and Blake also, great shooting! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Also congrats to Daryl, he has been smokin lately,,he pounded out a 298 INNERTEN last night with 23's. :mg:

Great to see!


----------

